# Tripping Arrow, Falling Falcon



## Carol (Feb 23, 2006)

In Black Belt Club, my class has been going over some BJJ techniques.  With my BJJ teacher on vacation, this week's exercises were a little bit different.  My instructor went over Tripping Arrow and Falling Falcon, and then instructed us to get our attacker into an arm bar after the takedown.

How do you folks do these techniques?  I know we have modified it for the sake of the exercise, I'm just curious as to how you all have learned them.


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 23, 2006)

These are written up just off the top of my head

Tripping Arrow .... a front bear hug, arms free.

Step out with the left, settling, while the left hand grabs the right shoulder and pulls down, while the right hand circles and heel-palm strikes the attackers left ear.

Circle the right foot clockwise and sweep around the attackers right leg while the right hand circles counter clockwise and strikes the attackers upperbody. The opposing motion of the foot and hand will drive the attacker to the ground, slide the left hand down the attackers right arm as he falls to the ground, so that you maintain contact and control of that arm. 

Right Stomp to the attackers face. 

Right Stomp to the attackers left arm. Cover out. 




Falling Falcon .... Right hand Push (I think to my left shoulder, if I recall)

Counter grab with the left hand, while executing an upward elbow strike to the attackers arm/shoulder joint, while stepping forward with your right foot, outside the attacker.

Rotate counter clockwise to a forward bow, your foot position (behind his right leg) and elbow position (on his shoulder/arm joint) will torque the attacker to the ground. Be sure to keep his right arm pinned.

Wrap your right hand around his right arm, twisting clockwise. 

Heel palm strike to the attackers elbow.

Left knee-kick to the attackers right elbow, then stomp the attackers face. 

Switch your grasp of the attackers right arm, back to your left hand, as you plant your left foot away from the attackers body, (under his arm). Rotate your body, breaking or straining the attackers right arm over your left leg.

Right kick to the attackers right elbow. Use reverse motion to right heel-kick the attackers right floating ribs, then kick down into his sternum.

Stomp the attackers right arm on the way out... cover step. 



Or, something like that.

These techniques are similar in their take downs (top moving one way, bottom moving the other). Falling Falcon is a pretty complex technique. We learn it on our First Black belt chart. 

Tripping Arrow is a much easier technique. We learning on our Purple Chart, I think. Although I find that when first learning the technique, students have difficulty with the opposing directions of hand and foot. It's like patting your head and rubbing your stomach.


----------



## Carol (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you so much for the info, Michael!  

You are quite right, I did struggle with the opposing directions of hands and feet in Tripping Arrow.   It seemed to make so much sense when my instructor executed the technique, I thought I had it right in my brain...until I actually tried it.

Falling Falcon, I can see where it is extremely difficult...as my exercize avoided more than half of the technique.  My instructor demo'ed the entire technique for us, but did it so quickly that I did not have a really good feel for how challenging the technique is.  

Another similarity between the two is that they both involve a side fall (by the attacker).  Given the stiffness in my neck today, mine clearly needs a bit of work :blush:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 24, 2006)

Tripping Arrow is designed off of a basic front take down. The arm bar happens naturaly as long as you maintain contact and control the position of the right arm on your return motion with your own right arm.
Sean


----------

